# New member from the Netherlands



## Jelle (Nov 28, 2011)

Hallo everyone,

I am a new member from the Netherlands.
My name is Jelle and we got a Bürstner T620 Travel Van imported from Germany.
Our experince can you find on..

Http://www.CamperPhoto.nl

Best regards.

Jelle


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Jelle :welcome: love your van :cool1:


----------



## bmb1uk (Nov 28, 2011)

welcome jelle


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 28, 2011)

Hertzlich Willkommen Jelle, es wäre schön das Du bei uns bist. Viel spaß mit dein Wohnmobil. Es siehst sehr gut aus.


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Hertzlich Willkommen Jelle, es wäre schön das Du bei uns bist. Viel spaß mit dein Wohnmobil. Es siehst sehr gut aus.



es ist nicht Dutch;-)


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> es ist nicht Dutch;-)



Ich weiß. Meistens aus Niederland spricht Deutsch. Ich versuche nur freundlich zu sein. ☺☺☺


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Ich weiß. Meistens aus Niederland spricht Deutsch. Ich versuche nur freundlich zu sein. ☺☺☺



genau, aber nur denglisch fuer mich...sehr muede


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> genau, aber nur denglisch fuer mich...sehr muede



OK, Einverstanden. Schlaf schön. ☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 29, 2011)

hi jelle

welcome to the site and i hope you enjoy your travels.

tranivanman:have fun:


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> OK, Einverstanden. Schlaf schön. ☺☺☺



leider nicht, jetzt gehn mit wohnmobil Boltondorf (hehe).

thats enough german..my written is poor, speaking is fine but i struggle even mit english lol.

anyway to the dutch person, a warm yorkshire welcome, and all i can say is....dont come here, this country doesnt like people with campervans etc.  i prefer Europe (Germany!!!!!!!)

one little point, i too had a wohnmobil from 'schlaaand' a nice one from Berlin.  if its bought/sold in the EU. the term imported doesnt apply.  if you got it from the US, then it would be imported.   i know this, as i told people i had imported mine from 'schlaaand'  and they said no.  EU means not imported.

i do remember the huge amount of time and effort to fill out the 'schlaaand'  version of the V5 vehicle reg document though lol.   ze germans.....for them paperwork is fun


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site, nice van.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Hertzlich Willkommen Jelle, es wäre schön das Du bei uns bist. Viel spaß mit dein Wohnmobil. Es siehst sehr gut aus.





cooljules said:


> es ist nicht Dutch;-)




Did't realize we had educated members on this site. lol


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Did't realize we had educated members on this site. lol



me ejukated?   nahhhh i spent a good while in E Germany


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 29, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Did't realize we had educated members on this site. lol



My English has improved vastly since I signed into WC in February 1996. I ain't no "donkey" ☺☺☺☺☺ I hope not !!!!!!! ☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> My English has improved vastly since I signed into WC in February 1996. I ain't no "donkey" ☺☺☺☺☺ I hope not !!!!!!! ☺☺☺☺☺☺



Looking at some posts I recon your English has improved in more ways than one I bet.:idea-007::idea-007::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Jelle (Nov 30, 2011)

Hallo David and Ann,

I speak English very well, aber nicht so schnell, maar dat komt nog wel.

Au revoir!

Jelle


----------



## donkey too (Nov 30, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> My English has improved vastly since I signed into WC in February 1996. I ain't no "donkey" ☺☺☺☺☺ I hope not !!!!!!! ☺☺☺☺☺☺



What do ya mean by that? Some of us are proud to be donkeys:wacko:


----------



## donkey too (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome Jelle (How do you pronounce that?) I have a friend in Ijmuiden called Joke and I'm still struggling with that.:lol-053:
But in my dotage I seem to get my laguages mixed and aft wader mid sentence from german to French or somesuch:lol-049:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 30, 2011)

donkey too said:


> What do ya mean by that? Some of us are proud to be donkeys:wacko:



God damit, Am I in the right place. I had another fella who calls himself Guernsey Donkey dropping posts. Is this an invasion on WC. I am gonna have to change my name to  "A man called Horse" Well, it's in the family☺☺☺


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 30, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Looking at some posts I recon your English has improved in more ways than one I bet.:idea-007::idea-007::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Have you by any chance got a brother called "Donkey Too" He is somewhere skunking around☺☺☺


----------



## scampa (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Jelle and Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 1, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Have you by any chance got a brother called "Donkey Too" He is somewhere skunking around☺☺☺



'n his mate Don key O'tee


----------



## donkey too (Dec 1, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Have you by any chance got a brother called "Donkey Too" He is somewhere skunking around☺☺☺



We're all Brothers. except Phil the Godfather that is.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 1, 2011)

donkey too said:


> We're all Brothers. except Phil the Godfather that is.



fairy godmother more like............................................................


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 1, 2011)

Jelle, if you can follow the English sense of humour in all of this, then there's nothing wrong with your understanding of our language and ways, if not, then join the queue of those who don't understand our idiosyncrasies!!.

PS Welcome aboard, if you ever fancy North Wales, I'll give you loads of info, just as anyone else will about their own locality.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Wales is after their independance as I saw a notice painted on a wall in the Valleys the other week. I said "FREE WALES"  Some wag had written underneath it "WITH EVERY 4 GALLONS" LOL
If you go to North Wales don't forget to visit the town of invalide scooters and dogs poo........ Rhyl:raofl:


----------

